# Peppermint Fudge Cake



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi Heather-My husband and I went to a BBQ yesterday and I brought Peppermint Fudge Cake-- this was the first time ever that I have been able to eat a dessert with everyone else that tasted DELICIOUS! Thank you for the great recipes and I look forward to any future cookbooks that you create!-SuzinPS- I LOVE your cooking show!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Thank you! I'm so happy to hear this. It's funny, because I went to a barbecue last night and I took Peppermint Fudge Cake too! It makes my day to hear that you like it as much as I do. And I'm glad you enjoy the cooking show too.Best,Heather


----------

